# UFC Stuff - Merged



## matty101 (20 Nov 2005)

WOW thats was the shit!  to all those that didn't see it, you missed a good show. all belts were retained and our canadian   George St. Pierre   ( sorry if I spelt that wrong) owned Sherk. what a great fight.

ken shamrock and tito ortiz are the coaches for the next ultimate fighter which should be great because they hate each other.

Franklin KO'd Corry so bad he was doing the funky chicken and didn't get up for at least 2 minutes.

of course matt won too with a first round tap out

anyway damn a good show.


----------



## The Gues-|- (20 Nov 2005)

AH! Can't believe I missed it!  Thanks for the info Matty u lucky bugger. :dontpanic:


----------



## Zombie (20 Nov 2005)

matty101 said:
			
		

> WOW thats was the crap!   to all those that didn't see it, you missed a good show. all belts were retained and our canadian    George St. Pierre    ( sorry if I spelt that wrong) owned Sherk. what a great fight.



He should be getting his title shot very soon. He has completely dominated in every fight I've seen him in except his loss to Matt Hughes. I think a second time around will have a different result, even though Hughes is an incredible fighter. 



			
				matty101 said:
			
		

> Franklin KO'd Corry so bad he was doing the funky chicken and didn't get up for at least 2 minutes.



It's Quarry. He KO'd Nate Quarry.



			
				matty101 said:
			
		

> of course matt won too with a first round tap out



Both Franklin's and Hughes' fights looked like total mismatches. They both made it look way too easy.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (20 Nov 2005)

I saw the fights at a bar, so some of the details i retained were hazy...

Joe Riggs and Matt Hughes fight was a massive dissapointment. I was really looking forward to seeing Riggs land one of those brick layers he's known for, but watching Quarry drop like a rock was enough to make my stay worth while.

St. pierre is a great fighter, and i hope he gets what he wants. As for the undercard fights, totally boring and I was VERY unimpressed.


----------



## The Gues-|- (21 Nov 2005)

Hey Shortbus, maybe you could get in the octagon and show everyone how it's done!? :dontpanic:


----------



## dearryan (21 Nov 2005)

I REALLY hope SPIKE replays some of the highlights....I ordered it on STAR Choice Satelite , and 2 hours before "lets get it on" some A** nailed the power pole and knocked her out. Thank god they make you confirm your purchase right before the PPV starts or I would have had to pay for it. 

R


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (22 Nov 2005)

The Gues-|- said:
			
		

> Hey Shortbus, maybe you could get in the octagon and show everyone how it's done!? :dontpanic:



id love to...


----------



## Pikache (22 Nov 2005)

I'd love to see David Loiseau fight again. His fight against Evan Tanner is IMO a classic


----------



## The Gues-|- (3 Mar 2006)

When you ask?  Tomorrow night on PPV! 

"UFC 58: USA vs. Canada Countdown will prepare you for one of the most exciting UFC events of the year!  Fighters from two great nations will go head-to-head on Saturday, March 4th, and now you can see how these incredible matches came to be.  See the fights and hear the stories that led to the battle that will take place between UFC Middleweight Champion Rich Franklin and number one contender David Loiseau.  Plus, hear exclusive comments from the returning BJ Penn about his upcoming match against the amazingly popular Georges St. Pierre, and see the fights that laid the path to this show-stealing match.  Prepare for a night of international combat with UFC 58: USA vs. Canada Countdown!"
http://www.ufc.com/


Prediction: GSP and the Ace, victorious


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Mar 2006)

GSP for sure, I love him.


----------



## Synthos (3 Mar 2006)

GSP should win, but I have my doubts that loiseau can beat franklin.

One thing though, I hate how the US commercials portray this US vs. Canada UFC. It's like: "Our holy strong fearless UFC warriors fight for the honour of the grand United States of America for the good of freedom blah blah blah blah against Canada." I just don't like how they're so absorbed in their own country.


----------



## Synthos (3 Mar 2006)

touché


----------



## mudrecceman (6 Sep 2007)

For those MMA fans out there, any picks/predictions for the UFC 75 card?

I don't know mine yet but...all 3 feature fights should be great.

I am looking forward to seeing Kro Cop and Kongo slug it out myself.

http://75.ufc.com/#home

Live on Spike TV


----------



## 2 Cdo (7 Sep 2007)

Tossup for Rampage vs Henderson. I think Bisbing is going to bitchslap Hamil. Cro cop vs Kongo. Too much of an unknown with Kongo, and CroCop is known to have tentative outings after a loss. So I'm firmly on the fence in regards to 2 of the 3 fights! ;D

All in all it should be a very entertaining card. Beer already on ice just waiting!


----------



## gt102 (10 Sep 2007)

I was rather disappointed with this UFC. Nothing spectacular happened.

The only thing that mildly amused me was the face that Cro Cop gave when Kongo kneed him in the groin the second time... priceless.


----------



## 2 Cdo (10 Sep 2007)

Huge disappointment with both CroCop and Bisbing. CroCop did nothing in his fight and looked like he was terrified to mix it up, Bisbing should buy the 2 judges that gave him the decision a case of whiskey because he didn't do near enough to actually earn the win.

Rampage and Henderson went pretty much as I expected, looks of attempted take-downs, some big punches, but mainly a tactical match. Neither man having total domnation but Rampage did enough to earn the win.

My questions are, What happens to the pride belts now? and What happens to pride fighting?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Sep 2007)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Bisbing should buy the 2 judges that gave him the decision a case of whiskey because he didn't do near enough to actually earn the win.



Was over at a buddy's place to watch this and since I'm not a big UFC fan, but a professional wrestling stooge, and he loves the UFC we always 'chatter' back and forth.
[my guys are tougher because they can take a chair to the head and still fight ;D]
Anyway to sum up the story, when they announced that desicion I looked at my buddy and said in all seriousness that he could never insult professional wrestling again as the outcome of this fight held the same amount of credibility as a wrestling match.............................and all he could do was nod.


----------



## 2 Cdo (10 Sep 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Anyway to sum up the story, when they announced that desicion I looked at my buddy and said in all seriousness that he could never insult professional wrestling again as the outcome of this fight held the same amount of credibility as a wrestling match.............................and all he could do was nod.



It kind of raises some credibility issues, doesn't it?


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Sep 2007)

Yeah that decision was ridiculous in every sense of the word. Hamil had it all from ring control to take downs to striking. I was shocked when Bisping won.

Rampage vs Henderson was a good fight and it was a clear win for Rampage.

How about Houston Alexander eh??? Wow that guy might be the real deal!


----------



## Dirt Digger (10 Sep 2007)

No kidding about that decision...  Two judges go one way, while the third is 30-27 for the loser?  I don't know if the camera gets better angles than the judges at octagon-side, but they let the wrong guy win the Bisbing/Hamil match.     I was pretty surprised about Bisbing's comment after the fight, about Hamil being a one style fighters and he should go back to wrestling.  He pretty much out-punched Bisbing for most of the match.

Cro-cop spent more time shuffling backwards than actually fighting...and going to a judge's decision on a belt unification match?  That was pretty sad.  I'd rather see 5-minute rounds until a TKO/Submission, but that probably wouldn't sit with making the sport a little more legit than the old days.

Now hopefully one of these days they'll listen to GSP and run a UFC in Canada...


----------



## sigtech (11 Sep 2007)

Bisbing is the worse type of fighter , he lacks the class to admit when the other fighter did a better job. From what I saw Bisbing will not stay undefeated for to long. As soon as the UFC puts him in with any fighter that is half good such as KOS he will go down in a big way.  :skull:


----------



## Pikache (11 Sep 2007)

Someone bring in Shogun plz.

Would love to see Japanese fighters like Kasuraba (though I think he's pretty much past his prime) mix it up in US too


----------



## edgar (11 Sep 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Anyway to sum up the story, when they announced that desicion I looked at my buddy and said in all seriousness that he could never insult professional wrestling again as the outcome of this fight held the same amount of credibility as a wrestling match.............................and all he could do was nod.


For years they've wanted to have the same credibility as mainstream sports, like boxing and figure skating. Now they have it.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (11 Sep 2007)

Well, not the fight is over, I have to say..if Bisping won, so did Cro cop....what a travesty. I could see Bisping maybe winning the third just by way of aggression and will to finish the fight in the last 30 seconds. But theres no way he won the first or second, IMHO.

The Cro Cop fight was a push pull for me. I'm not a fan of his but was really excited to see him in the UFC, he is a great fighter but now a great dissappointment.

Cant' wait until the 22nd.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (17 Apr 2008)

So, any UFC fans out there?  Just curious as to who everyone thinks will win the Matt Serra/ GSP fight?  We are having a UFC party on party Saturday night, it looks like a great line up.  Looking forward to it. Hopefully this next fight is a little longer than the last.   I'm hoping GSP wins.  I think they are both great fighters, Matt just kinda gets on my nerves for some reason. What do you think?


----------



## gt102 (17 Apr 2008)

GSP Hands down.

I have a hatred of Serra.


----------



## Pea (17 Apr 2008)

Definitely GSP!! Looking forward to watching this weekend!


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Apr 2008)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> GSP Hands down.
> 
> I have a hatred of Serra.


I agree! George will beat him down so fast he won't know what happened.


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Apr 2008)

I'm just going to a friend's house, drinking and cheering on the blood!


----------



## gate_guard (17 Apr 2008)

GSP, without a doubt. He's just too good. He dominated Hughes in his last fight and is completely focused on Sera. His standup is solid, his ground game has always been outstanding, and he's shown some amazing judo throws as of late. I wouldn't get my hopes up about the fight lasting too long...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Apr 2008)

I'm going with GSP but I don't think he will walk right thru him 30 seconds in the first round.  Serra might have a grating personality but he is no slouch.  I don't think Serra can stand with GSP in a stand up fight, so I'd be betting he goes/tries to go to the ground if GSP's legs are dialed in that night.  Hughes couldn't match his kicks.  I don't think Serra can either.

Franklin is on the card.  Interesting to see how he does.  Has he fought since Silva KOd him in Round 2 of their rematch?


----------



## PO2FinClk (17 Apr 2008)

I am also hoping for GSP, but Serra's ground game is considered to be amongst the very best in MMA. I am with Eye In The Sky on this one, Serra is not likely to try to stand with GSP.


----------



## jc5778 (17 Apr 2008)

I kinda like Serra to be honest.  I'm pulling for GSP but he better not EXPECT to win like last time, he may have to work a little for it.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (19 Apr 2008)

Tonights the night, can hardly wait to see what happens


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Apr 2008)

You know it's funny, everyone always thinks GSP is a striker and well he has a great standing game...But you know he trains Renzo Gracie and with the Olympic wrestling team... He out wrestled Koschek THE Wrestler on the ground.....


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (19 Apr 2008)

The whole card look good.  I just hope that the GSP/Serra fight goes a little longer than the last one.  Also looking forward to the Franklin/Luter fight.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Apr 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> You know it's funny, everyone always thinks GSP is a striker and well he has a great standing game...But you know he trains Renzo Gracie and with the Olympic wrestling team... He out wrestled Koschek THE Wrestler on the ground.....



So you don't think his stand up is superior to Serra's?


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Apr 2008)

I think his everything is superior to Serra's


----------



## krustyrl (19 Apr 2008)

I'm hoping on a GSP victory, as well. Can anyone answer this, I heard GSP was formerly a VanDoo, is this true.?


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Apr 2008)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> I'm hoping on a GSP victory, as well. Can anyone answer this, I heard GSP was formerly a VanDoo, is this true.?


From what I have searched, no. But, I may be wrong.

Baker


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (19 Apr 2008)

Yah, I don't think GSP was in the military either.  But I do know that Patrick Cote, another UFC fighter was in Canadian military, although, I'm not sure what his trade was.


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Apr 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Yah, I don't think GSP was in the military either.  But I do know that Patrick Cote, another UFC fighter was in Canadian military, although, I'm not sure what his trade was.


So he was!

What was your job before you started fighting? I was in the Canadian army for five years


----------



## jc5778 (20 Apr 2008)

Cote was a Vandoo for a bit (Couple years I think?)


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Apr 2008)

GSP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just saw the highlights!!!


YEAH!

;D
Baker


----------



## 2 Cdo (20 Apr 2008)

2nd round referee stops fight! Serra completely dominated by GSP, as it should have been in the first fight.


----------



## Sigger (20 Apr 2008)

Pwned!!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (20 Apr 2008)

GSP totally dominated Serra. YAHHHH!!! GSP  The Franklin/Lutter fight was good too.  Franklin was in total control.  Towards the end of the fight Lutter couldn't even hold his hands up to defend himself, he had been rocked a few times and was exhausted he just stood with his hands at his side while Franklin punched him in the face.  The ref stopped that one too.  Only one of the fights on the card wasn't very exciting.  Carnes/Quarry was pretty boring.  Quarry pretty much chased Carnes around the ring.  Literally chased him.  But all in all, it was not disappointing.  Good show!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Apr 2008)

Ya wtf was Caleb Carnes thinking about?  I had picked GSP in the 2nd round but had NO idea he would dominate THAT much!  1st take down was 4 seconds in Round 1 and I think from there on in, Serra was out of his game and completely overwhelmed.  I was impressed how classy Serra was loosing that badly.  I hope Dana White heard what GSP said about a 3rd fight in NYC.  I also thought Kenny Florian did a great job last night too.  Where was Big John McCarthy and some of the other 'usuals' though?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (20 Apr 2008)

Big John McCarthy isn't in UFC anymore, he left to be an analyst or commentator for another MMA group, not sure which one.  Not sure what happened to Joe, but Kenny did do good job, watch out Joe.  And you're right, I was also pleasantly surprised by Matt Serra being gracious in his loss.  Considering one of the reasons I wasn't to fond of him was because of his grating personality


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Apr 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Big John McCarthy isn't in UFC anymore



Wow, I had no idea.  Tks for the info.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (20 Apr 2008)

Just found out, he's 'The Fight Network' commentator/analyst.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (22 Apr 2008)

Also, just found out that Calib Carnes just lost his UFC contract after "running away" in the fight on Sat.  Dana White said maybe he should look into another line of work.  Ouch!  That's gotta hurt.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Apr 2008)

Calib should have been ashamed of that, and I applaud Dana for kicking him to the curb. That's straight up cowardice, I mean you signed up for a sport that allows you to pummel people.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (22 Apr 2008)

Maybe he should of signed up for the track team.  Oops, take that back, there's no running backward on the track either.  During that fight the commentators were saying how he was more like a sparring partner, albeit a BAD sparring partner.  What was he thinking?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (22 Apr 2008)

04/21/2008
CHUCK LIDDELL INJURED; FORCED TO WITHDRAW FROM UFC® 85  The Ultimate Fighting Championship(R) (UFC(R)) organisation announced today that Chuck Liddell has been forced to withdraw from the UFC 85 event. Liddell tore his hamstring last week while training for his June 7 bout with undefeated light heavyweight Rashad Evans. 

"Unfortunately, Chuck Liddell tore his right hamstring during training last week, and being the warrior that he is, he still wanted to fight, which is the reason why everyone in the world loves him," said Dana White, UFC President. "But I wouldn't let anyone fight with his leg looking that way. Let him heal and come back and fight when he is 100 percent." 

That's a bummer, would have been a good fight.  Wonder if anyone will replace Chuck in that fight?
Tried to get the pic of his leg, but I was unable to, mostly because I'm computer challenged, but, the whole back of his thigh in one big bruise.


----------



## Sigger (24 Apr 2008)

Mini Hijack here..

A year ago I was watching a GSP fight and that dork commentator/fear factor host Paul Rogan commented on his co-commentors remark that GSP was in the Canadian Army. Rogans responce was "Canada has an Army?"...

What a knob.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (9 Aug 2008)

Don't know if I should start a new topic. Maybe one of the mods could take out 'Matt Serra or' out of the title  ;D
But, is anyone watching the GSP/Fitch fight tonight?  What do ya think is going to happen?
Actually, the whole card looks good.  I'm thinking it's either going to end really fast, with GSP as the winner or it's going to be bloody as hell and Fitch is going to take it.
I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Aug 2008)

I merged some stuff instead.
Bruce


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Aug 2008)

Not to take away from Fitch but I just don't think he is the athlete GSP is.  Skills are there but I don't think he has the strength and gas tank that GSP does and I've don't think he brings the kicks that GSP does or even close.

I'd say 3rd round KO for GSP.


----------



## 2 Cdo (9 Aug 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Mini Hijack here..
> 
> A year ago I was watching a GSP fight and that dork commentator/fear factor host Paul Rogan commented on his co-commentors remark that GSP was in the Canadian Army. Rogans responce was "Canada has an Army?"...
> 
> What a knob.



GSP was never in the Forces but I do believe Patrick Cote was.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Aug 2008)

I'm really hoping this one is gonna be worth the 45 bucks for the PPV.

Main Card Events:

GSP vs. Fitch

Lesnar vs. Herring

Florian vs. Huerta


----------



## DiamondDarryl (10 Aug 2008)

It was worth it 

Gsp over fitch
lesner over herring
florian over huerta


----------



## Rodahn (10 Aug 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> GSP was never in the Forces but I do believe Patrick Cote was.



You are quite correct, Patrick was a memeber of the Vandoo's.

And once again GSP was dominate, I almost was feeling sorry for John Finch towards the end of the fight.


----------



## faceman (10 Aug 2008)

great ufc,

i thought Heurta would have been able to do more damage to Florian but Brock Lesner was amazing to watch.  He fights like he's boxer/defensive lineman which given his size is awesome.  He actually tried to spear the guy after he smashed his face in..AWESOME!  GSP was on and i think he's getting smarter.  He doesn't try to in fight but sticks with his stregths, ground game, and striking, loved it.  Long live GSP's reign as title holder!  Will the next top contender please stand up.


----------



## 2 Cdo (1 Feb 2009)

George completely owned "the prodigy" exposing him as a game, but outclassed fighter at 170lbs. BJ should stick to the 155 class and not give anymore thought to moving up in weight. A fight I would love to see in the future would be GSP/Silva  The only question would be what weight class?


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Feb 2009)

I don't know if GSP has ever discussed moving up in weight. He does however walk around near 185 so moving up to middle wouldn't be a huge stretch for him.


----------



## 4Feathers (1 Feb 2009)

GSP ruled BJ Penn last night, what a one sided thrashing! For those of you at Base Borden, former UFC Fighter Gary Goodrich has a gym in Barrie called Fight University. (FU) Sorry for the acronym. He has also fought extensively in Pride and K1. He has Fedor Emilianko and many of todays top fighters. I have worked out at his gym and can highly recommend the training you will get there. Google him if you want more info.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2017)

Folks, we need to kick this bad boy thread up a knotch.

A Military forum, and not talk about MMA?????  UFC, RIZIN, Bellator!!!!

C'mon people.

Nate Diaz 2016 Highlights


----------

